
Trillion dollar class action suit against Tether[pdf] - Ice_cream_suit
https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.nysd.524076/gov.uscourts.nysd.524076.1.0.pdf
======
Ice_cream_suit
"This action concerns a sophisticated scheme that co-opted a disruptive
innovation — cryptocurrency — and used it to defraud investors, manipulate
markets, and conceal illicit proceeds.

Part-fraud, part-pump-and-dump, and part-money laundering, the scheme was
primarily accomplished through two enterprises — Bitfinex and Tether — that
commingled their corporate identities and customer funds while concealing
their extensive co-operation in a way that enabled them to manipulate the
cryptocurrency market with unprecedented effectiveness.

Calculating damages at this stage is premature, but there is little doubt that
the scale of harm wrought by the Defendants is unprecedented. Their liability
to the putative class likely surpasses $1.4 trillion US dollars."

